# Linux application can't find ld-lsb.so.3



## fonz (Jul 7, 2011)

Howdy,

I hope someone can help me out with the following: I'm trying to run a Linux application using Linux emulation, but it fails with the following complaint:
	
	



```
ELF interpreter /lib/ld-lsb.so.3 not found
```
 Any thoughts?

I have the linux.ko module loaded, linprocfs has been mounted and the following ports have been installed (not all are relevant, but hey):

```
% ls /var/db/pkg|grep -i linux
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0_1
linux-f10-curl-7.19.6_1
linux-f10-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.22_1
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.3r181.34
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_3
linux-f10-jpeg-6b
linux-f10-libssh2-0.18
linux-f10-nspr-4.7.6
linux-f10-nss-3.12.3.99.3_1
linux-f10-openldap-2.4.12_1
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g
linux-f10-pango-1.28.3
linux-f10-png-1.2.37_1
linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1
linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1
linux-realplayer-10.0.9.809.20070726_2
linux_base-f10-10_4
opera-linuxplugins-11.50
```

Fonz


----------



## kendotone (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you running it on a 64bit machine? I think it is looking for the 32 bit ld-lsb.so.3. It might not be installed on your machine and you can try looking for the package or you can download the source and compile it yourself. 

I'm not 100% this is the solution, but its worth a shot.


----------



## fonz (Jul 7, 2011)

kendotone said:
			
		

> Are you running it on a 64bit machine?


Yep. 


			
				kendotone said:
			
		

> I think it is looking for the 32 bit ld-lsb.so.3.


It's a 32-bit app indeed. After all, linux_base is 32-bit.


> you can try looking for the package


That's the problem: which package would that be, if there even is one?

Fonz

Edited to add: I couldn't find a FreeBSD port/package that contains this lib, but I found an RPM on Fedora's archive server. I installed that one and presto: my FreeBSD machine now runs Maple 14.


----------

